# Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD



## iReckyy (9. März 2020)

*Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD*

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass seit einiger Zeit bei dem Samungfernseher meiner Eltern, ein UE32H6270, sowohl die ZDF-, als auch die ARD-Mediathek hängt.
Mal läuft es 5 Minuten und bleibt dann mit einem Ladekreis stehen, mal ne 3/4 Stunde.

Der Fernseher ist per WLAN (meist 5GHz) mit einer FB 7590 verbunden. Diese ist per VDSL 50/10 (1&1), welche auch hervorragend und fehlerfrei ankommen, mit dem Internet verbunden.

Im gleichen Mesh hängen noch zwei weitere Fritzboxen, jeweils als Repeater, außerdem etwa 10 andere Geräte wie Handys etc.. Wirklich aktiv sind zu der Zeit, wo der Fehler auftritt aber eigentlich nur besagter Samsung TV und evtl. noch ein anderer SmartTV.

Das Interessante daran ist, dass bspw. Netflix problemlos läuft.

Mein Vater ist jetzt sauer auf mich, da ich ihm die FB 7590 besorgt habe... mit der vorherigen FB 7490 lief es wohl fehlerfrei. Ungefähr, oder genau zur gleichen Zeit fingen die Probleme an.
Ich habe schon über den längeren Zeitraum sämtliche Einstellungen der FB durchprobobiert, wie WLAN-Verschlüsselung, PMF, IPTV, Kanalwahl, Koexistenz etc.

Das Fehlerbild bleibt komplett gleich, alle anderen Geräte laufen perfekt, dank der Repater kommt auch im Ganzen Haus die volle Bandbreite an, jedoch bleiben an diesem TV die Mediatheken hängen.

Am Fernseher habe ich bis jetzt einen Werksreset probiert, was leider auch nicht geholfen hat.



Sollte ich mich bei der Suche jetzt eher auf den Fernseher konzentrieren, oder ist die neue FB 7590 schuld?

Was macht die 7590 anders als die 7490, außer dass sie wesentlich besseres WLAN bietet?



Vielleicht ha ja jemand von euch eine Idee.

Viele Grüße



PS. die neue Fritzbox habe ich besorgt, da meine Eltern demnächst Glasfaser bekommen und ich mich sicher bin ,dass die FB 7490 überfordert damit ist, 400Mbit/s halbwegs gut durchs WLAN zu schicken.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. März 2020)

*AW: Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD*

Tritt es auch auf, wenn der Samsung als einzigstes Gerät aktiv ist?
Was passiert bei nem Neustart, bzw kannst du den TV bedienen, während er festhängt?
Wenn ja, funkioniert zb Youtube oä?


----------



## iReckyy (10. März 2020)

*AW: Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD*

Leider war ich bis jetzt nicht selber dabei, wenn das passiert.

Man kann den TV aber wohl bedienen.

Aus/Ein scheint meistens zu helfen.

Wenn die Mediathek hängen bleibt habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht direkt probiert einen anderen Streamingdienst zu starten.


Gruß


----------



## hazelol (10. März 2020)

*AW: Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD*

liegt am samsung fernseher. kann ich nicht empfehlen, werde mir auch nie wieder ein samsung produkt anschaffen, hab ähnliche probleme von zeit zu zeit, reaktionszeiten für simpelste anwendungen unterirdisch. dann funktioniert das wlan nicht, bzw verliert ständig die verbindung. und nein es liegt nicht am wlan und ich schließe auch kein kabel an, alle anderen geräte funktionieren problemlos das wlan signal ist stark genug. tv vom strom nehmen und wieder einstecken bringt für 15 min besserung in denen läuft alles danach verliert er wieder die verbindung. komischerweise passiert das unregelmäßig. und dann plötzlich funktioniert wieder alle problemlos ohne das man irgendwas geändert hat. 

also jeder der drüber nachdenkt sich nen samsung smart tv zu kaufen, lasst es.


----------



## iReckyy (10. März 2020)

*AW: Samsung TV Mediatheken hängen, ZDF, ARD*

Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Habe da heute den halben Nachmittag verbracht...


Es scheint am Bandsteering der FB zu liegen.

Wenn ich den Fernseher einschalte verbindet er sich mit dem 2,4GHz Netz der FB.

Je nach dem wieviele Geräte jetzt im Netz aktiv sind greift nach kurzer Zeit das Bandssteering ein und schiebt den Fernseher ins 5GHz Netz. Genau dann bleibt er hängen, bzw. fliegt ins Menü zurück.


Habe mir das dann genauer angeschaut und den Netzwechsel provoziert, in dem ich nur das 2,4GHz Netz abgeschaltet habe.

Laut FB Mesh-Übersicht wechselt er sofort ins 5GHz Netz, ist aber dann ~2 Minuten nicht Internet-mäßig bedienbar.

Bei Netflix scheint der Buffer so groß zu sein, dass er den Wechsel übersteht.


Meine Lösung ist jetzt, um den TV gescheit nutzen zu können und das Bandssteering aktiviert zu lassen, eine ältere nicht Meshfähige FB 7330 SL.

Diese verbindet sich als Repeater und erzeugt ein WLAN-Netz mit anderem Namen.

Mit dieser Box ist jetzt der Fernseher verbunden, so dass er vom Bandsteering unberührt bleibt.


Bin gespannt, was der Test jetzt zeigt.



Ebenfalls ist interessant, dass sowohl die FB 7590, als auch die 7490 erst das 2,4GHz mit ~6 Teilnehmern belegt, bis dann bei noch mehr Teilnehmern das Bandsteering eingreift und gleichmäßig aufteilt.


War zwar relativ aufwändig zu testen, aber die Erkenntnis ist nicht schlecht.


Gruß


----------



## iReckyy (2. Juli 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung.

Die im vorherigen Beitrag beschriebene Idee hat das Problem nachhaltig gelöst.

Ich werde dennoch Kontakt mit AVM aufnehmen, ob sie nicht eine Funktion in das FritzOS integrieren können, die das Bandsteering für einzelne Teilnehmer abwählbar macht.

Gruß


----------

